# Naggs Head 4/29 - 5/01/21



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

My dad, brother and I are heading to Naggs Head today. We have high hopes of catching 1 lb whiting, slot black drum and early blues. We are going to hit TWs on the way in for river rig hooks then hit the beach. I will update this thread with pics as the trip goes on.

Last minute sealine cleaning.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Beer for today


----------



## Shortrod (Apr 7, 2020)

Keep us posted. Maybe the fish are biting fast enough the beer will last two days!


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Dang! PBR and a quart of Colt 45. I wish your intestinal tract good luck!


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

Yea but what's up with the 2 dr. peppers and 2 cokes, seems like wasted space!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Not to be Debbie Downer but if you head 70 miles South you will run into the larger critters.


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

Sea monkeys have been out on the bar. Blk drum are showing up. A few pups around. Spec bite is decent... Y'all have fun!


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

We fished two hours at dead low and caught one keeper whiting on shrimp and plenty of seaweed. One small whiting on bag o worms fish bites. No takers on drum rigs.. Heading to fish heads for some draft beer real quick before they close.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Pow


----------



## Kessler (Nov 4, 2008)

nissan11 said:


> Pow


FishHeads..always a great place to quinch the thirst.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Slackers.
The wind is definitely down from last night. The water looks like a lake. If we don't catch a bluefish today I'll be surprised.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

I should be fishing right now.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

If catching rays and skates were a sport, we would be winning.
The fish cooler is looking pretty sad so far.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

It's about to get hot


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

We got enough whiting for one meal. I saw blues chasing minnows a few hours ago in close but no luck with fireball rigs. We plan to catch 2 more whiting tonight and will be casting for blues at sunrise tomorrow.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Bonus whiting are showing up after the cleaning session.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Cooking stuff


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

I cooked the fries on the wrong material


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

They will never notice


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

This AM the wind is straight out of the north as promised. I'm going to make a beer run then see what's hiding in the trough.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

It's nice on the beach today. 10s are holding ok-ish.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

No takers yet today.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Break time


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

It's getting crowded


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

I like the way you roll... except for the curly fry thing 😮


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

I bet my brother two shots at Fish Heads later today that he can't catch a keeper whiting in this N wind. He has one hour.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

The walk of shame


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Sam and Omie's for the low tide lull.


----------



## Fish Tank (Jul 13, 2020)

Appreciate you guys posting pics and updates, even when fishing isn't outstanding. Keep it coming! 

......Fish Tank


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Burger time


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

We are packing up to head home. The water is glassy and pleasant this morning. Yesterday my brother won the bet by catching one keeper whiting and that is the only fish to report. We are going to swing by TWs on the way out to take another look at their heavers.


----------



## Kessler (Nov 4, 2008)

Wonderful report!..one I can relate too..ill be @ fish heads 5/12 sometime


----------

